# iPhone 6 and 6 plus bike mount



## dirty_garage (Dec 21, 2005)

This may be too soon to ask but I was wondering if anyone has seen or know of any companies coming out with a bike mount and/or bike mount and case for the new iPhones 6 and 6 plus? Links?

Regards


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

I have an iPhone 6+ coming next month.
I would also be interested to know what's out there.


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

Im sure lifeproof has their case and bike mount ready.


----------



## dirty_garage (Dec 21, 2005)

solarplex said:


> Im sure lifeproof has their case and bike mount ready.


they have the iPhone 6 plus on website but not for ordering as yet


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Had my 6+ here for a few days now but I am not loading it yet till I find a case. The Topeak water proof one I use on my 5 has been pretty good, and the mount works decent also but nothing yet for the 6 or 6+. Of course I ask them questions and they are very allusive or just down right ignoring them.

Seen a few other ones but no one seems to have a correctly weather proof system yet or decent mount. 

If anyone knows better please add some links


----------



## yzedf (Apr 22, 2014)

Don't buy the QuadLock, mine for my Galaxy S5 lasted two rocky rooty rides and the phone started to wobble in its mount.


----------



## dirty_garage (Dec 21, 2005)

yzedf said:


> Don't buy the QuadLock, mine for my Galaxy S5 lasted two rocky rooty rides and the phone started to wobble in its mount.


thanks for sharing...that was one i had on my list....now its off
I am considering the rock mount but like (807)recordings said, there are not any decent mounts available


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

dirty_garage said:


> thanks for sharing...that was one i had on my list....now its off
> I am considering the rock mount but like (807)recordings said, there are not any decent mounts available


I am pretty sure when Topeak comes with one it will be great. In all honesty the one I have from them for my 5 is pretty good. I think I will write it up on my blog in a bit. But timings is a factor and to not have a sealed solution I think is just looking for trouble. All the Rockforms that I have seen look slick but sticking a plastic bag over is poor design IMHO.

Lifeproof might have something tight, but details are thin.

Hopefully more people will add in with good solutions, but I am not holding my breath just yet.


----------



## pxmtber (Nov 4, 2014)

FINN Check it out at Intelligent Urban Mobility - BikeCityGuide. I have an Ascend mate 2 in a trident Cyclops case. Dimensions are 6 11/16 x 3 3/4 inches and the FINN handles it great. Extremely low profile and all silicone.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Got this :
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Shockproof-...1415139337&sr=8-14&keywords=love+mei+iphone+6

IT IS HUGE!!!!
pretty heavy,
can't use the touch sensor,
not water proof,
no mount.

Ok it is cheap but I am afraid it is a good idea that missed the point with this key features missing and weight/size. Sure it is cheap but I wanted something till Topeak comes out with something to replace my 5 case. I would give it a 5.5 out of 10.


----------



## Ramborage (May 7, 2013)

I'm suprised nobody mentioned Rockform yet. If one was to mount a phone to their bike, this is the only mount I would use. Crashed a few times, flew over my handlebars and phone was perfectly in tact without a scratch, just covered in dirt. Not to mention I'm able to stick a magnet to my dashboard in my car and just throw my phone up to stick to the magnet as my mount in my car. I get compliments on the Rockform setup all the time. It's well worth the money and I wouldn't trust anything else personally.


----------



## Jovian (Jun 18, 2013)

I use the Topeak currently for my iphone5 and once they come out with one for the 6 I will jump on that. It's been really awesome having its mount replace my top cap


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

Speaking of Topeak I just did my rundown of the iPhone 5 case. A few pictures also. I really wish the 6 Plus case was ready though.

It was a bit more rushed this writeup so hopefully no mistakes 

(Snap Ride) Time-Travel **The Best Sync ** |

Cheers!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Quad lock works very well http://www.quadlockcase.com/collections/iphone-6


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

The Quad Lock suffers the problem of incomplete design on the case IMHO. Again sticking a plastic/rubber over case to weather protect is not an ideal solution. Topeak had it so far right on the 5 models, and hopefully the same whenever they get around to the 6 series. That is if they add an option to turn on and off the phone from mute mode. 

Rockform also adds also this super metal/alloy over the phone but no sealed environment to protect from water/dust/etc.


----------



## Tips-Up (Sep 22, 2009)

Anybody riding with an iPhone 6? I'm due for an upgrade and price dropped to $100.


----------



## Lordie (Sep 27, 2005)

Tips-Up said:


> Anybody riding with an iPhone 6? I'm due for an upgrade and price dropped to $100.


i am riding with iPhone 6 with a life proof case and their bike mount accessories. works like a charm. go google for it.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I use a Wahoo RFLKT+ (comes with a stem mount too) and keep the phone in my pocket or pack...

Remotely displays Cyclemeter, RidewithGPS and Strava screens very nicely. Even better- if your vision is less than perfect, you can see the output on the RFLKT+. I can't see Garmin 800 or below w/o glasses because my arms are too short :/


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

Lifeproof case with the Padrone Smart for the display since I couldn't find any bike mount I felt comfortable with.


----------



## (807) Recordings (Sep 19, 2009)

I been using since the start of the season the Topeak iPhone 6Plus waterproof case. It is actually better than the previous generation in many ways and my phone has survived some serious rain storms I got in with out a chance for cover. Fits the same mount as the previous 5 series cases so no need to change anything.

Only real downsides I have had is that the headphone jack seems even smaller than the last one so some adapters won't fit when I use it in the car and sometimes the touch sensor can get a bit fussy along with certain edges of the touch screen. 

I should write it up soon on my blog and I will post some pictures and experiences.


----------



## alphajaguars (Jan 12, 2004)

edubfromktown said:


> I use a Wahoo RFLKT+ (comes with a stem mount too) and keep the phone in my pocket or pack...
> 
> Remotely displays Cyclemeter, RidewithGPS and Strava screens very nicely. Even better- if your vision is less than perfect, you can see the output on the RFLKT+. I can't see Garmin 800 or below w/o glasses because my arms are too short :/
> 
> View attachment 1006419


How is that working for you?

I had to send the Padrone back due to it not connecting to bluetooth sensors, and had it replaced under warranty.

New one has issues connecting as well. Probably looking for something else.


----------

